# AVG is going to expire (trial version).  Is it free or not?



## snorkyller

Is AVG free or not?!
AVG is displaying the following message:

Your AVG trial version is going to expire soon...
You have 5 days of protection remaining.
Buy and continue to be protected!
To buy AVG locally, click here to find your local dealer.
If you have purchased AVG, click on Activate and enter your Licence Number.


----------



## TFT

Not your version by the looks of it
You have a full trial version that is about to expire, it's a case of paying up or going here and downloading the free version. Bear in mind the free version does NOT have a firewall.


----------



## jamesd1981

why dont you give MICROSOFT SECURITY ESSENTIALS a try thats what i use currently i previously used AVG FREE but ive found MSE to be very good also.


----------



## snorkyller

I uninstalled AVG, and it asked me If I'd like to convert it to the free edition and now have it.


----------



## Jamin43

snorkyller said:


> I uninstalled AVG, and it asked me If I'd like to convert it to the free edition and now have it.



FYI - I learned last week that AVG Free doesn't protect against Rootkit Trojans anymore - you need to pay for that.  So I switched to Avast which protects against em.  No more AVG for me.


----------

